# Studies



## Goods

im Tunisian ,looking for a supervisor to do my doctoral studies..i got my master degree in computer science. i applied to complete my doctoral studies in the university of Vienna so i been admitted for the doctoral program and now i need to find a supervisor in computer science to give me a thesis proposal so i can do researches and complete my doctoral course..

kind regards


----------

